# is rust bad for grass ?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You are correct, small quantities of rust are okay for grass but a large quantity like you have wouldn't be good for your grass unless you are able to disperse it over a large area. Your best bet to dispose of it safely would be just to dig a hole in the back corner of your property someplace and dump it into that. It was then soaked under the ground harmlessly. It really isn't harmful to the environment but it is to plant life in high concentrations.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pour part of the rusty water into another bucket....dilute with clean water....pour on the grass.

Repeat in a different spot.

Better yet....do it during a heavy rain


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, thats what i thought. thanx


----------

